# MV Marsland



## Arthur Paternoster (Feb 17, 2006)

I sailed down the west coast on the Marsland in 1957, she really was in bad shape, I last saw her on the Tyne in August 58 does anyone know what happened to her?


----------



## jim barnes (Dec 7, 2005)

Welcome to the good ship SN Arthur give us a bit of profile mate?? (Hippy)


----------



## Arthur Paternoster (Feb 17, 2006)

What do you want to know Jim?
I,m all ears.
Arthur


----------



## sandra mcilwaine (Apr 25, 2012)

*William McIlwaine (Willie)*



Arthur Paternoster said:


> I sailed down the west coast on the Marsland in 1957, she really was in bad shape, I last saw her on the Tyne in August 58 does anyone know what happened to her?


Hello Arthur - my uncle sailed on the M.V. Marsland and very sadly drowned - he fell overboard - all we have is a picture of his grave - a simple wooden cross - in Ghana.

I just wondered if you knew him at all, my Dad is his younger brother and would love to hear any stories of those days on the ships.

Thank you
Sandra


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello,
According to the Register of Deceased Seamen he died at Sapele which is in Nigeria. He died in the company of two others (attached)
I think your chances of finding someone who witnessed the incident or who knew your uncle are slim but this board is probably your best bet for a reply.
You may wish to see details of his MN career and maybe find the exact cause of his demise. you can obtain these do***ents from TNA Kew. First his Seamans Pouch which should at least contain a photograph of him.
http://www.nationalarchives.gov.uk/...CATLN=7&Highlight=,MCILWAINE,W&accessmethod=0
also his form CRS 10
http://www.nationalarchives.gov.uk/...ails.asp?CATID=8125937&CATLN=6&accessmethod=5
The ships logbook which should record the event of his death, may be available from MUN. Drop them an e-mail and don't forget the ships Name and Official number, 172790
http://www.mun.ca/mha/research.php

Roger


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Just an afterthought after I found the other post you made on this site, which can be confusing and divisive.
http://www.nationalarchives.gov.uk/...CATLN=7&Highlight=,MCILWAINE,S&accessmethod=0

Roger


----------



## sandra mcilwaine (Apr 25, 2012)

*Uncle William*

I can't thank you enough for this information Roger - I've been trawling the internet but the links you've given me will be a great help, my Dad was saying last night that they never got Willie's discharge book back so I'm going to try the Register of Shipping and Seamen to see if it still exists, and indeed if the Register still exists.

Thanks again, I'll let you know where the search takes me. The other post about my Dad - he was born on 14th September 1935 and his given name is Arthur Saunderson McIlwaine - sorry about the confusion.

Very best wishes, Sandra


----------



## shipmate17 (Jun 1, 2005)

HI,
MARSLAND id 5157224. Built 1941 by Taikoo. Hong Kong. grt 6860. as EMPIRE ALMOND. 1946 MARQUITA. 1951 MARSLAND. 1959 HUTA ZGODFA. 1969 MP-PZZ-12. scrapped Faslane. 10/7/1978.
Cheers.


----------



## sandra mcilwaine (Apr 25, 2012)

Thanks very much Shipmate 17 - great info.

best Wishes
Sandra


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

sandra mcilwaine said:


> my Dad was saying last night that they never got Willie's discharge book back so I'm going to try the Register of Shipping and Seamen to see if it still exists, and indeed if the Register still exists.


The information in his form CRS10 will give the same information as his Discharge book. I doubt very much it has survived. A CRS10 contains, apart from personal details---------------
A list of ships and their official numbers with date and place of engagement, 
rank or rating, 
F or H (for Foreign or Home trade voyage), 
date and place of discharge from the ship 
character grade 
National Insurance contribution code 
Registry clerk's initials and date of the entry. 
When ashore the sheet may bear the entry MNRP (Merchant Navy Reserve Pool) with date and place.

As far as I am aware RGSS hold personal records created after 1972.

Roger


----------



## sandra mcilwaine (Apr 25, 2012)

Thanks Roger - I really appreciate all your help and I know my Dad will - I'll be seeing him tomorrow and can't wait to give him all this great information. 

All the best
Sandra


----------

